# Winstanly Stables - Wigan - Aug 2012



## The Cat Crept In (Aug 13, 2012)

Winstanley Hall is situated on the 
south-western side of Wigan.It was 
built in 1595.James Banks,a goldsmith 
from London, bought the estate for 
£3100.It has been in the hands of 
the Banks family ever since.This 
family also owns land in Scotland.Coal
was mined on the Winstanley estate 
from 1507.At the peak of production,6 
pits were in operation.Much of the 
estate is rented out to tenants for 
farming.Captain James Banks,the last 
occupier of the hall,died recently, 
leaving the 80 room house empty.The 
gardens now lie derelict and the house
is for sale.There is no scope for 
development of the estate,since the 
house is a listed building. 






















































































Thanks for Looking...


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice work Mr Cat,interesting place.


----------



## Faing (Aug 13, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for that


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like an interesting place! Cheers for sharing with us


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Really nice place that, looks like a nice explore.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Aug 13, 2012)

love this


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like another listed building falling down what a shame! the fountain is a belter.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice one mate. No bad encounters with the nut job who lives close by?


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Aug 13, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Nice one mate. No bad encounters with the nut job who lives close by?



No encounters with anyone but brambles thorns and nettles


----------



## freespirits (Aug 13, 2012)

nice little mooch there ,,interesting features and nice pics


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice explore there.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool Pics and report, Thanks for sharing


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Aug 18, 2012)

Seen this before, I LOVE that fountain with Neptune, what i'd do to buy this property *sigh*

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 18, 2012)

great photography there , the neptune is awesome aint he, did you not go inside the hall you can get right up to the roof still...just


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 18, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> great photography there , the neptune is awesome aint he, did you not go inside the hall you can get right up to the roof still...just



Haha yeah if your spiderman . Agree totally great pictures ,thanks .


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 19, 2012)

nice one cat


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 19, 2012)

That fountain is ace....


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks ,really amazing place


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pictures have to agree with everyone else that fountain is awesome.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks an amazing building, shame it's falling apart needs some love...


----------



## kehumff (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting report, lovley pics & a bit different , ace!


----------

